# Best store for shipping SX Pro to Canada with your recent experience. R43DSCA or modchipsdirect?



## Rockstead (Nov 28, 2018)

The Canadian stores that TX lists as official resellers suck, they look like they were put together by kids, no responses when contacting sellers, no FB, and they don’t actually ship from within Canada.

Does anyone have recent experience with either R43DSCA or modchipsdirect for a SX Pro shipped to Canada? Did you incur any duty charges too?

Thanks


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe you could try other non-Canadian stores in TX official reseller lists.


----------



## Rockstead (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks, I ordered from modchipsdirect.com


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 5, 2018)

From what I know, no site is shipping from Canada really.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheeeld234 said:


> Maybe you could try other non-Canadian stores in TX official reseller lists.






 maybe you can choose the worldwide shipping from https://team-xecuter.com/


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 7, 2018)

Rockstead said:


> The Canadian stores that TX lists as official resellers suck, they look like they were put together by kids, no responses when contacting sellers, no FB, and they don’t actually ship from within Canada.
> 
> Does anyone have recent experience with either R43DSCA or modchipsdirect for a SX Pro shipped to Canada? Did you incur any duty charges too?
> 
> Thanks


Do you finally order in any site?If still not yet,  one piece of suggestion, don't choose the free carrier, because all of them are from China so you maybe won't get it before Christmas!


----------



## Rockstead (Dec 7, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Do you finally order in any site?If still not yet,  one piece of suggestion, don't choose the free carrier, because all of them are from China so you maybe won't get it before Christmas!



I ended up ordering from modchipsdirect.com

It already made its way from USA to Canada, so hopefully I receive it soon.


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 8, 2018)

Rockstead said:


> I ended up ordering from modchipsdirect.com
> 
> It already made its way from USA to Canada, so hopefully I receive it soon.


That's good.


----------

